# I am scaring myself!



## sue63 (May 27, 2010)

Thank you for everyone who replied to me a few days ago when my son was first diagnosed with diabetes. 

A few days on and he is coping really well...positive and carrying on as normal apart from a diet change. 

I still feel overwhelmed and have stupidly started worrying about the long term implications for him. I am just so unsure on what his levels  should be and it just seems so daunting that he has to control them for ever to avoid all the horrible health implications. 

He starts a teaching placement soon that he tried so hard to get and he is determined to do it and I want him to but I am worried for him about the change in routine and how that will effect his levels. 

It just feels like so much worry    I want my son to have a happy, positive life and I know so people with diabetes do..but it feels such a tall mountain to climb...perhaps this is normal one week on.  My son is doing so much better than me!  
Thanks for listening


----------



## Tezzz (May 27, 2010)

Don't worry too much. 

Think of learning to drive. After a few months things will be natural.

If you're not sure about anything feel welcome to ask us. No question is too silly.


----------



## rspence (May 27, 2010)

*normal yes*

sue - i think all you are feeling is VERY NORMAL espeically for week one! and its important that you journey through feelings and emotions cos that means you're responding to the news/change.

try not to worry (haha impossible really) but i was thinking don't worry too much about the long term stuff, just concentrate on the now for now and the future implications won't seem so daunting in a few weeks or months.

keep talking,
rachel


----------



## Pigeon (May 27, 2010)

Hi Sue, well done on joining the forum. I got diagnosed at 26 after I'd left home, and I know my family were worried about me and my Mum in particular had lots of sleepless nights. I think she felt better when she was able to do practical things, e.g. we went shopping together to buy healthy food and bought me a bigger handbag to fit all my diabetes gear in, and she started making low-sugar jam (some of it was quite grim!) and healthier cakes (they were nice!)

I know the complications are very scary, but I think you just have to help your son deal with the day to day stuff at the moment. To be honest I try to avoid reading stuff about complications as it's all written in a depressing, certain kind of way. I like someone's (Sofaraway?) signature on here which says "Well controlled diabetes is the leading cause of absolutely nothing" - with good control complications are not inevitable. In time he can change his insulin to more flexible ones that will allow him to get good control while eating what he wants to as well. Has he got a good team at the hospital or clinic? He should have frequent appointments at first to help him get his levels sorted out. Maybe you could go with him to some appointments or read any leaflets he gets given to get your head round what it all means.

I'm glad to hear that your son is doing well, he sounds like he has a positive attitude and will cope well with his teaching placement. Once he gets into the routine of it he will get used to things and manage his diabetes fine. There are a couple of teachers on here, maybe they would have some good tips if he joined the forum (Munjeeta, NicNic and Rainbow spring to mind). When I went back to work after getting diagnosed I made sure I had a spare insulin pen in my desk, and lucozade and dextrose sweets, and things that were quick to eat like cereal bars. I also made sure that the other staff knew about hypos and that there would be times I had to eat and couldn't do anything until I had eaten.

Please keep posting on here and let us know how you all get on. xxx


----------

